# Radio Controlled Liners



## dickH (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi there,
here I am with the 1/96 scale radio controlled ships 








Northern Star nearest, Pretoria Castle further.








Northern Star doing about15 knots scale speed.

I am finishing final liner build to same scale as others - P.&O. Strathmore.
This will complete a 6 year project, the common link with all three models is that I have been a passenger on them. (Strathmore 1945 Bombay-Glasgow, 
Pretoria 1955 Southampton-Cape Town, N. Star Durban-Wellington 1965).


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

The top one looks like my old ship PRETORIA CASTLE. I spent a happy year sailing aboard her, but by then the name had been changed to S.A.ORANJE & we had been painted white. Both name & colour a retrograde step in my humble opinion. The PRETORIA was a German passenger liner with two funnels that was sailing about the same time as PRETORIA CASTLE, but was renamed GUNUNG DJATI in 1966
Bob


----------



## Emmanuel Makarios (Oct 11, 2006)

Excellent models! - well done.
Regards
Emmanuel


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

superb models.........

thanks for posting


----------



## Carlos Mariano (Nov 19, 2007)

Excellent models ,I like them very mutch
Big models are realistic and beautifull

Best regards

C.Mariano

Portugal


----------



## dickH (Jan 22, 2008)

thanks, Emmanuel, as there is very little of that locally.
cheers
dick


----------



## dickH (Jan 22, 2008)

thanks, Carlos. In about 6 months from now, I'll post a photo of three liners
sailing together.
dick


----------



## herrmill (Feb 5, 2009)

Dick,

Those are some of the finest example of modeling that I have seen. (Thumb) Have you any photos of the three together on the water? I'm an old liner fan and hope to build a large scale model myself in the coming years before I get much older. 

Regards, 

Chuck


----------



## reklaw (Dec 4, 2005)

Wonderful stuff.... sheesh, I wouldnt mind a few of my fav liners to play with in the bath. I look forward to seeing all 3 together.


----------



## dickH (Jan 22, 2008)

herrmill said:


> Dick,
> 
> Those are some of the finest example of modeling that I have seen. (Thumb) Have you any photos of the three together on the water? I'm an old liner fan and hope to build a large scale model myself in the coming years before I get much older.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Chuck. Photo already on my gallery - see Member galleries - dickH.
I carry all three in back of a Topyota "people-carrier", all mid and rear seats folded flat, and models sit on their own carrier cradles which are bolted to a platform,
so, hopefully no clout in the back of the head if sudden stop...........


----------



## Dunkwa (Jan 17, 2009)

*Congrats*



dickH said:


> Hi there,
> here I am with the 1/96 scale radio controlled ships
> 
> 
> ...


*Excellent models.Congratulations. = Dunkwa*


----------



## R396040 (Sep 30, 2008)

dickH said:


> Hi there,
> here I am with the 1/96 scale radio controlled ships
> 
> 
> ...


Great work really authentic looking, wish I had the skills and patience.
I live in France and last year took my grandkids to a local lake where a local French modelling club were sailing their really great models at Rocheouart,Haute Vienne. My favourite which must have been nearly three metres long was of the original Queen Mary. A ship I had happy memories of. She looked so realistic cruising on that French lake. Another entry was the CGTs FRANCE,again superb The modellers were very friendly and appreciated my enthusiasm as an ex Cunard seaman.
Good luck with future builds/
Stuart H
France


----------



## dickH (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Stuart,
I'd love to see pics of the QMary and french liner if you took some ?
Or, maybe they are mentioned in some model ship magazine. I can send you my e-mail address if you do have pics.
cheers
dick


----------

